# What do do with brood comb from cutout?



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wish I'd had more brood comb for swarm traps...


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Last year we had extra brood comb (capped) from a removal and it got placed into plastic totes with some of the honey comb. I placed all this in the honey room to go thru it later, and later turned into several days. When I opened it several days later we had bees emerging within the tote. This year everything went into ziplocs and got frozen first thing. I didn't want to risk emerging bees or unseen wax moths on forgotten comb.
JMTC.

Good luck with the removal bees!

Joe


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

I take out and do cut out all the time .I put broad in asmall coke cooler then I cut it to fit frames and put rubber bands on to hold it in them and put the broad in hives some in the cut out hive or a weak hivein my bee yard. GOOD LUCK ROCK.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The one I did this week had buckets of comb (the good kind!!!!). We made trash, brood, and honey buckets. Trash was small bits of comb and pieces of the wall. Brood was all the uncapped and odd comb. Honey was total honey. Honey set out in the yard for the bees to rob....goes from my bucket into my supers!!!! Brood got all the honey robbed out and then will be allotted to all the ant hills on the farm. 
Hope this helps.
MIke


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

all of my cutout comb that has brood in it goes in to the cutout hive. this is a huge shock to the hive and they will need all the resources they can get i also crush and strain all the honey and feed it back to the cutout hive only


----------

